# Circuitos para crear pulsos de reloj



## vichouse (Mar 12, 2009)

Hola saludos a todos en el foro, el motivo por el que ando aqui es ver si me podrian ayudar a diseñar un circuito en el cual pueda crear pulsos de reloj ya que lo quiero utilizar para crear registros en un cpld, con un periodo de 75 ms o una frecuencia de 13Hz lo que pasa es que queiro un tiempo en alto de aproximadamente 20 ms y un tiempo en bajo de 50 ms y si se pudiera que me anexaran sus calculos o donde buscar como hicieron los calculos para obtener los valores de la frecuencia o de los tiempos del circuito de antemano les agradesco su atensión , a y si de paso me peuden recomendar un cpld en el cual pueda armar un registro donde pueda almacenar un byte  tambien es bienvenido muchas gracias


----------



## chilenick_16 (Mar 15, 2009)

hmmm solo soy un novato en esto jejeje pero se me ocurre que lo podrías hacer programando un pic 
asi puedes modificar facilmente los tiempos y frecuencia que mas se adapten a lo q necesitas y sin utilizar muchos componentes 

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2009)

Se me ocurren 2 formas de hacerlo, con un 555 o esta otra.


----------



## vichouse (Mar 16, 2009)

Muchas gracias por tu comentario chilenick 16 pero no puedo utilizar micros y Fogonazo a gracias por la simulacion sy ya habia pensado en un 555 pero no se si se pas otro componente parte del 555 con el que pueda relaizar la misma funcion que le 555 antes mano gracias por sus ideas


----------



## karmaton (Nov 22, 2009)

Hola
alguien sabe como podre hacer para crear un numero de pulsos determinado. Por ejemplo tengo un contador 0-10 y quiero que cuente hasta 5, entonces necesito 5 pulsos, si quiero q cuente hasta siete entonces necesito 7 pulsos nada mas. He estado buscando y no se como hacer. espero su ayuda.
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2009)

karmaton dijo:


> Hola
> alguien sabe como podre hacer para crear un numero de pulsos determinado. Por ejemplo tengo un contador 0-10 y quiero que cuente hasta 5, entonces necesito 5 pulsos, si quiero q cuente hasta siete entonces necesito 7 pulsos nada mas. He estado buscando y no se como hacer. espero su ayuda.
> Gracias


Empleas un *CD4017* (contador de10 salidas o divisor por 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9). De acuerdo a como lo conectes te dará alguna de esa cantidad de pulsos.
Al llegar al Nº deseado, la misma salida del IC bloquea al Clock.


----------



## karmaton (Nov 22, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta, le he estado trabajando a este C.I y ha funcionado, pero no se como hacer que funcione la patilla "CLOCK ENABLE" , que se supone que cuando esta a Vdd se consique un solo ciclo, pero siempre vuelve a comenzar de nuevo. no se que tendre mal.
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2009)

Si lo que quieres es "Sacar" N pulsos, no puedes emplear CE ya que el Clock seguirá enviando pulsos.
Debes emplear "Algo" así, el esquema es *conceptual*, funciona pero no es muy profesional que digamos, mas que nada es para que tengas una idea sobre como se podría hacer.


----------



## karmaton (Nov 22, 2009)

Gracias Fogonazo, en la simulacion por medio de un switch envio los pulsos en el momento que yo quiera, pero solo una vez, no puedo mandar esos n pulsos varias veces, te quisiera preguntar si este circuito esta limitado a una sola vez?
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2009)

karmaton dijo:


> ....alguien sabe como podre hacer para crear un numero de pulsos determinado. Por ejemplo tengo un contador 0-10 y *quiero que cuente hasta 5, entonces necesito 5 pulsos, si quiero q cuente hasta siete entonces necesito 7 pulsos nada mas.* He estado buscando y no se como hacer. espero su ayuda.
> Gracias


Tu preguntaste por un Nº determinado de pulsos y yo te contesté eso.


karmaton dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo, en la simulacion por medio de un switch envio los pulsos en el momento que yo quiera, pero solo una vez, no puedo mandar esos n pulsos varias veces, te quisiera preguntar si este circuito esta limitado a una sola vez?
> Gracias.


Esto es otra cosa
Aquí lo que se hace es (por ejemplo) si quieres contar hasta 5 mandas a la entrada de reset la salida Nº 6, entonces el IC trabaja como divisor por 5 en forma cíclica.
Frecuencia de salida = Frecuencia de entrada / 5


----------



## karmaton (Nov 23, 2009)

Si tienes razon.
Gracias por tus respuestas me ayudaron mucho.


----------

